

When will Google go to war over MS's Android patent shakedown? - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/software/181887/google-avoids-call-arms

======
Steko
For Google to "go to war" I think one or both of following would have to
happen:

(1) a non-iOS competitor will have to take non-trivial market share from
Android. [Or iOS making huge gains in the low end market I guess.]

(2) an Android handset maker of note drops Android phones due primarily to
licensing costs.

At that point you might see the "Open Handset Patent Alliance" formed with a
pretty big patent club to deter lawsuits.

~~~
kubrickslair
I'd agree. As I said in the other post, iOS and Android are playing pretty
orthogonally. Sure they compete aggressively, but it's quite different market
segments and sizes they are aiming at (at least for now).

You need a non-iOS competitor to stir up Google.

~~~
r00fus
I've said this many times... I see Android/iOS as the two parts of the vice
grip that will squeeze RIM, Microsoft and Nokia right out of the market unless
they toughen up quick.

